# Blondes make good girlfriends but brunettes are better wives



## Aprill (Nov 4, 2008)

A new survey has found that men think blondes are better as girlfriends, but brunettes are the best for settling down with.

Almost one in five say blondes are sexier than other girls, with just under half saying they had more outgoing personalities.

When it comes to marriage, however, more than half said they would rather wed a dark-haired woman because they were more dependable and sensible.

Hairdresser Andrew Collinge's company carried out the poll.

"It's always been said that blondes have more fun and men obviously enjoy going out for dates with blondes as well as upgrading them to girlfriend status," he said.

"But when it comes to marriage, men seem to opt for brunettes as they see them as more dependable and down-to-earth.

"This is really surprising when you think we're in 2008 and the blonde versus brunette debate is still rumbling on - I'm surprised as I thought men were more modern than this! I'm obviously in the minority as I married a blonde."

Out of a poll of 3,000 men, almost half said dark-haired women were the most loving.

Mr Collinge added: "This just goes to show how important first impressions are to men, however it doesn't mean it's time to rush to the salon for a drastic image change - at the end of the day, men marry a person not just a head of hair.

"It's more important that women are happy and confident in who they are and how they look, and make the most of what they have.

"It's all about having a good relationship with yourself that makes you attractive."

Men also felt brunettes were the best homemakers with 51 per cent thinking they were best at organising the home, while 48 per cent thought they were the best cooks.

Blondes make good girlfriends but brunettes are better wives - Telegraph


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 4, 2008)

I read about this in the newspaper the other day.

I mean, from my point of view, WOOHOO! I'm a brunette!

but from a practical point of view, do people really choose partners based on their hair colour? what a silly way of making such an important decision.


----------



## Darla (Nov 4, 2008)

and how would one take into account hair that is colored?


----------



## speedy (Nov 4, 2008)

That's interesting. I'm naturally a brunette, but colour my hair blonde. My fiance proposed to me after I'd changed my hair colour from dark brown to blonde, which goes against that theory.


----------



## pinksugar (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL speedy, maybe he made the decision while you were brunette, but proposed after you change hair colour.

Or MAYBE if he was interviewed he'd think you were less organised in the home and not as good of a cook as you were before!

(how silly, LOL)


----------



## banapple (Nov 4, 2008)

what about black haired people? lol are we even more dependable? hahaha (I dye my hair brunette anyway...although I'm thinking of going back to black lol)


----------



## Adrienne (Nov 4, 2008)

From a brunette's point of view it's kinda good news I guess but does that mean that I'm supposed to be less fun bc of my hair color while we're dating lol?


----------



## daer0n (Nov 4, 2008)

LOL, funny because that is what my husband totally said and thinks too?

He forever dated a ton of blonde girls, only one redhead, and ended up marrying me, a brunette, cause he said i was more sensible, understanding and sweet. Funny hey. But he also said some of them were just cute, that i was beautiful. And tbh, i saw their pictures, and they were blonde....but they all were effin ugly, and now he sees it lmao.

It could be too because most blonde women have been taught too by society that they are more fun, and attractive than brunettes, therefore they are more confident, where as brunettes have always been underrated, cause obviously if you are not a blonde you are not as fun?..

I've been blonde before though, i didn't get more dates than when i was a brunette *shrugs* i only ever dated one guy, and that's my sons dad, and then my husband, and that's it.


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Nov 4, 2008)

Dont they have better freakin things to study?


----------



## internetchick (Nov 10, 2008)

Best homemakers? Best cooks? Did we get transported back into the 50s?


----------



## laurafaye (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha that's totally stupid. I'm brunette and like to think I'm very fun thanks! Jeez.


----------



## Karren (Nov 10, 2008)

Cool!! My wife and I are both brunettes and I love to iron!! Lol


----------



## Skwiishy (Nov 10, 2008)

Hmm...

What about those of us who are blonde by nature, brunette by bottle?


----------



## StereoXGirl (Nov 10, 2008)

I guess that means most of the guys they interviewed are dumb? lol! It's just stereotypes. Nothing more. A person's haircolor does not affect their personality.

It would be along the same lines as saying "Hey, we conducted interviews and found that there is a consensus that white people are uptight and can't dance." lol.


----------



## fawp (Nov 10, 2008)

So, what about all the redheads???

No wonder people think redheads put out easy. We're just happy someone's finally paying attention to us!

_*KIDDING!*_


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (Nov 11, 2008)

Well my wife was a brunette and I married her. I never really dated blondes...what does that mean?


----------



## Annia (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *Karren* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Cool!! My wife and I are both brunettes and I love to iron!! Lol LMAO! Karren, you're the coolest. I &lt;3 you!


----------



## brewgrl (Nov 11, 2008)

I was a better girlfriend in my opinion... hahaha


----------



## speedy (Nov 11, 2008)

Originally Posted by *pinksugar* /img/forum/go_quote.gif LOL speedy, maybe he made the decision while you were brunette, but proposed after you change hair colour.
Or MAYBE if he was interviewed he'd think you were less organised in the home and not as good of a cook as you were before!

(how silly, LOL)

Hahaha. I'll have to ask him and let you know what he says.


----------



## kabuki_killer (Feb 16, 2009)

Stereotypes exist for a reason because the people surveyed saw the pattern. Before the blondes get upset about it, it is an opinion and it also does not mean ALL blondes and brunettes are a certain way.

Besides, I'm brunette, almost black haired and I wouldn't say I'm more loving than blonde girls. I guess I'm just not very emotional until I know the person REALLY well. I don't really pay attention to that ramble of who makes a better girlfriend, anyway.

I do however notice that a brunette has to be a hell of a lot hotter next to a blonde to be considered as hot as the blonde. May not be true for all guys' perceptions, but I see a pattern.


----------



## Gemini Mom (Feb 18, 2009)

I'm brunette and I do NOT cook....I do organize my house very diligantly somedays and somedays I'm totally lazy and let my son make a tornado of it....so haha I don't fit the stereotype...and I'm TOTALLY fun it's one of the main reasons my hubby married me


----------

